
Excellent talk about what motivates us (Dan Pink at RSA) - georgecmu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc&feature=player_embedded#!
======
iworkforthem
everything else is irrelevant, the key lie with autonomy, mastery and purpose.
have these values in your workplace and startup, it will really people to
work.

